# Database Discussions > MySQL >  Complete MySQL Video Series for You!

## CalebCurry

This is a 67 part Tutorial series I created, if anybody is interested, feel free to have a look!  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6pbxQ...x3RYVB&index=1

Feedback would be very helpful!  :Smilie:

----------

